# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2011



## Knyght (1 Fev 2011 às 00:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2011 às 01:11)

Caminho  para o pico ruivo junto ao miradouro do pico arieero.

A acumulação deve ser uns 20 cms junto ao radar.






Bela acumulação perto do areeiro a uns 1750 mts onde foi tirada essa foto hoje, existe acumulação desde uns 1700 mts de alt.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2011 às 01:18)

Dados de ontem (2ºf):

Temp máx: 18,8ºC
Temp mín: 12,4ºC
Precipitação: 1,6mm
Vento NNW média 11,3km/h
Hr: 45%-69%

Estado actual:

Temp actual 13,0ºC
Hr: 56%
Vento calmo de N 9,8km/h


----------



## Knyght (1 Fev 2011 às 14:31)

Aproveito para deixar as analises de hoje e dizer que já ando com dores de garganta...


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2011 às 17:05)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira segue com frio e alguns aguaceiros fracos num total de 0,5mm desde as 0h.
temperatura actual 11,2ºC
Humidade Relativa: 73%
1026hpa

min 7,8ºC
max 12,9ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Fev 2011 às 20:03)

Estive a observar os mapas e reparei nesta bomba!
Sei que falta muito até lá, mas imaginem se a previsão se mantêm até a data, seria catastrófico para continente e ilha da Madeira...


----------



## Knyght (1 Fev 2011 às 20:37)

8 Dias é muito mas mesmo Muito Tempo...
Calma


----------



## icewoman (1 Fev 2011 às 22:29)

boa noite,

já tinha reparado nesta situação, hoje pela tarde...mas concordo com o Knight..ainda é um pouco prematuro fazer previsoes...oxalá a situação mude, senão nem quero imaginar!


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

Boa noite, também acho muito prematuro, dita bomba, só poderemos confirmar se a mesma existir ou se formar lá para domingo, se terá uma noção mais clara.

Já hoje se sentiu um ligera subida da temperatura máx hoje foi 19,8ºC e a mín 12,8ºC, sem precipitação a registar, o vento foi geralmente calmo com uma rajada de 32,2 km/h W.

Temp actua: 14,6ºC
Hr: 65%

Ontem o ponto de orvalho desceu perto dos 0ºC, devido que a humidade era relativamente baixa e associado ao tempo frio durante a noite.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!

O céu por aqui apresenta-se muito nublado, já caíu algum precipitação durante a madrugada de hoje


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2011 às 17:25)

Hoje esteve um lindo dia de Sol pelo Funchal

Deixo as analises de hoje:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2011 às 10:24)

Bom dia! Manhã de sol aqui por S. Miguel, e assim se vai manter durante todo o dia. Céu com abertas por vezes até pouco nublado. Pequena subida da temperatura


----------



## Knyght (3 Fev 2011 às 10:39)

Ta um 

Bom dia 
Vem aí mais um dia de Frio com Sol bem ao gosto dos vírus...










E pelo menos até domingo sem chuva na região do Funchal, deverendo haver precipitação a norte que poderá ser de neve nas zonas mais altas da ilha...


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2011 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado
11,7ºC
75%HR
1030hpa

Temp. Mín. 9,3ºC


----------



## ijv (3 Fev 2011 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pela Ribeira Brava esta fresquinho com sol a pouco marcava +/-11º no me carro.

Ps: será que para o dia dos namorados vamos ter bom tempo? Sei que ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.


----------



## alex vieria (3 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Bom o gfs, esta insistir perante a possível existência da dita perturbação entre 3ºf e 4ºf, hoje ao meio-dia desagravou agora com a nova actualização às 18h voltou agravar, mas ainda é cedo tirar conclusões, só para domingo teremos mais certezas da sua possível existência e trajectória. Uma certeza se terá que a partir de 2ºf existirá uma mudança de tempo, para um tempo mais húmido, ou seja a atmosfera tenderá estar mais instável. 

Temos que fazer um seguimento da temperatura do mar para esses dias e as temperaturas em altitude.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2011 às 10:14)

Bom dia hoje por cá o céu irá manter-se com algumas abertas, no entanto o fim de semana segundo as previsões será de chuva e aguaceiros, principalmente durante a noite de sabado para Domingo e na manhã de Domingo.


----------



## Knyght (4 Fev 2011 às 10:22)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia hoje por cá o céu irá manter-se com algumas abertas, no entanto o fim de semana segundo as previsões será de chuva e aguaceiros, principalmente durante a noite de sabado para Domingo e na manhã de Domingo.



Deverá ser já lançado o Estado: *Estar Atento*






Para o Arquipélago dos Açores para o período 18h de Domingo ás 06h de Segunda





00-06h


----------



## Hazores (4 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

boa tarde
chuva fraca é o tempo que faz por aqui

ainda é um pouco cedo para lançar qualquer alerta, agurdemos mais 24h, para depois "lançar um aviso"


----------



## Knyght (4 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

Hazores disse:


> boa tarde
> chuva fraca é o tempo que faz por aqui
> 
> ainda é um pouco cedo para lançar qualquer alerta, agurdemos mais 24h, para depois "lançar um aviso"



O NAE É o Modelo Oficial do UKMET Office... E já está dentro do range das 48h...
Mantenho a minha palavra...


----------



## Hazores (5 Fev 2011 às 10:55)

bom dia

os Açores estarão em alerta amarelo a partir das 20h de hoje até às 9h de amanhã, por agueiros que poderão ser fortes e possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## Knyght (5 Fev 2011 às 15:27)

Bom dia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Estar Atento*

_Antes de Mais quero-me desculpa a situação que no NAE uma vez que alteraram a forma de apresentação a carta das 18-24 indica já o dia seguinte e não o correspondente ao período._

Portanto entre as 18h de Hoje às 06h de Domingo o Arquipélago dos Açores principalmente entre o grupo Ocidental e Central estão em situação de *Estar Atento*


----------



## figueira (6 Fev 2011 às 12:01)

Boa tarde esta um dia com algumas nuvens mas com o sol a espreitar pelo Funchal embora com algum vento. vamos ver se este bom tempo se vai manter por toda esta semana


----------



## Knyght (6 Fev 2011 às 12:03)

Esperamos por novidades sobre os nossos colegas dos Açores.

Em relação a dias sobre a suposta passagem desta frente na Madeira, tudos os modelos neste momento apontam a um bloqueio de Anticiclone e não deverá atingir a ilha além de alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Hazores (6 Fev 2011 às 15:44)

boa tarde,

noite de muita chuva, aqui pela zona oeste da terceira e um pouco por todo o arquipélago, observando os dados registados.
nas lajes foram registados 17 l/m2 em angra, segundo o ogimet.
que pena não ter uma estação meteorologica nesta zona da ilha pois acredito que a precipitação tenha sido superior


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Fev 2011 às 16:49)

Knyght disse:


> Esperamos por novidades sobre os nossos colegas dos Açores.
> 
> Em relação a dias sobre a suposta passagem desta frente na Madeira, tudos os modelos neste momento apontam a um bloqueio de Anticiclone e não deverá atingir a ilha além de alguns chuviscos.



Se estás a falar para os próximos dias, então posso dizer-te que não sou da mesma opinião caro colega!

Aguardemos.


----------



## Knyght (6 Fev 2011 às 17:28)

Desta não será:










Faleis disto?






Se sim é só para quarta-feira a tarde, é uma segunda vaga que no GFS






Nada da dimensão daquela saída da passada 5ª feira, mas é ir seguindo, nesta primeira passagem o AM leva a melhor


----------



## alex vieria (6 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

A 1º vaga que será no final do dia de 3ºf é de chuvisco e chuva fraca, mas a 2º vaga já pela tarde de 4ºf é possível que seja de chuva moderada, mas esta anos luz do que foi modelado à uma semana atrás. Todo porque temos uma alta pressão sobre o sul de Europa e mediterrâneo que fará travar a força da frente fria e a desgastará. Mas ainda não podemos dar com concluído, com as próximas saídas dos modelos das 00h e de amanha teremos mais certezas. Mas todo leva indicar que 4ºf  será um dia normal de inverno.  Com chuva mais sem exageros. Claro é uma situação a acompanhar nas próximas horas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Fev 2011 às 10:44)

Bom dia. Depois de um fim de semana com temperaturas amenas, humidade e alguma chuva principalmente ontem, regressou hoje o frio à ilha de S. Miguel. Céu com boas abertas e minima de 8,3ºC aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Knyght (7 Fev 2011 às 17:29)

Quarta-Feira, Dia 09 à partir dás 6h deverá a Ilha da Madeira sofrer a passagem da segunda frente provocando Chuva Moderada por tudo o arquipelago contudo os concelhos mais afectados deverão ser os do quadrante Oeste.

Das 06h ás 18h do dia 09/02/2011 deveremos: *Estar Atentos*




06h12h








12h18h









Seguimos assim:


----------



## jonhfx (7 Fev 2011 às 18:10)

Knyght disse:


> Esperamos por novidades sobre os nossos colegas dos Açores.
> 
> Em relação a dias sobre a suposta passagem desta frente na Madeira, tudos os modelos neste momento apontam a um bloqueio de Anticiclone e não deverá atingir a ilha além de alguns chuviscos.



Boa Tarde.
Pois é amigo, ainda ontem dizias que apenas íamos apanhar alguns chuviscos  e pouco mais, mas a meteorologia é mesmo isso, *incertezas até ao acontecimento*.
O modelo da marinha dos estados Unidos prevê chuva forte para quarta, mas até lá ainda muita coisa vai mudar, é estar atento!


----------



## Knyght (7 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Está é a segunda e não a primeira... É a que se esta a formar hoje nos Açores...


----------



## alex vieria (7 Fev 2011 às 22:28)

Actualmente alguns chuviscos esporádicos, Temp actual: 16,8ºC com HR: 69%, 4ºf choverá moderadamente com algumas acumulações nas zonas altas, mas nada de preocupações.


----------



## tripado (8 Fev 2011 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Acordamos com algumas nuvens , 15.9ºc , 73% HR e durante a noite uma rajada de vento com 15.4km/h de SW. Amanha pessoal tudo atento.


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 12:17)

tripado disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Acordamos com algumas nuvens , 15.9ºc , 73% HR e durante a noite uma rajada de vento com 15.4km/h de SW. Amanha pessoal tudo atento.





Boa tarde,

embora não seja nenhuma expert na analise dos modelos, penso que amanha será um dia normal de Inverno , nada de alarmante.

Pelo menos no Hirlam ,diminui a precipitação...


----------



## Knyght (8 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> embora não seja nenhuma expert na analise dos modelos, penso que amanha será um dia normal de Inverno , nada de alarmante.
> 
> Pelo menos no Hirlam ,diminui a precipitação...




Corroboro a analise feita pela icewoman, tal como a minha anterior analise...
Para já nada mais que *Estar Atento*


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 17:35)

Knyght disse:


> Corroboro a analise feita pela icewoman, tal como a minha anterior analise...
> Para já nada mais que *Estar Atento*





o modelo Hirlam , voltou a colocar mais precipitação para amanha...penso que iremos entrar em Alerta amarelo..no IM ainda não esta colocado.


----------



## alex vieria (8 Fev 2011 às 17:46)

icewoman disse:


> o modelo Hirlam , voltou a colocar mais precipitação para amanha...penso que iremos entrar em Alerta amarelo..no IM ainda não esta colocado.



Penso que entraremos em alerta amarelo, nas próximas horas, mas nada de alarmismos, talvez seja pelo vento nas zonas altas e chuva na zonas altas, parece que haverá uma acumulação a destacar nas zonas altas da ilha.


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 17:51)

alex vieria disse:


> Penso que entraremos em alerta amarelo, nas próximas horas, mas nada de alarmismos, talvez seja pelo vento nas zonas altas e chuva na zonas altas, parece que haverá uma acumulação a destacar nas zonas altas da ilha.




Em que te baseias para dier que a precipitação será mais incidente nas zonas altas? por aquilo que vejo nos modelos será , para aí umas 8 horas de chuva (moderada a forte) mas por toda a ilha...corrigi-me se estiver errada


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Fev 2011 às 18:11)

Provavelmente o alerta amarelo será emitido durante esta noite e passará a contar a partir das 06h do dia de amanhã. Acho que nas zonas baixas haverá boas acumulações... Isto sou eu a falar!

Aguardemos!


----------



## alex vieria (8 Fev 2011 às 18:44)

icewoman disse:


> Em que te baseias para dier que a precipitação será mais incidente nas zonas altas? por aquilo que vejo nos modelos será , para aí umas 8 horas de chuva (moderada a forte) mas por toda a ilha...corrigi-me se estiver errada



Esta tudo em aberto... existe muitas variáveis em jogo, todo leva indicar que haverá um efeito W-E , não haverá efeito de retenção por parte do maciço central, portanto parece-se ser que o efeito orográfico será minimizado.


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

alex vieria disse:


> Esta tudo em aberto... existe muitas variáveis em jogo, todo leva indicar que haverá um efeito W-E , não haverá efeito de retenção por parte do maciço central, portanto parece-se ser que o efeito orográfico será minimizado.




Ok. Ainda pode haver alteração nas previsões? 

Na minha analise acho que o pico da precipitação sera entre as 09h-15h..embora na descrição do IM será só na parte da manhã...a chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## Hazores (8 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

boa tarde,

na zona oeste da ilha terceira, durante a tarde alguns dos aguaceiros são de granizo misturados com chuva, por vezes estes são fortes mas poucos prolongados no tempo.


----------



## alex vieria (8 Fev 2011 às 19:06)

icewoman disse:


> Ok. Ainda pode haver alteração nas previsões?
> 
> Na minha analise acho que o pico da precipitação sera entre as 09h-15h..embora na descrição do IM será só na parte da manhã...a chuva por vezes forte.



O pico moderado a forte será entre às 9h-13h.

Actualmente aqui no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos, esta encoberto e chuvisco muito esporádicos.


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 20:35)

O IM já actualizou o site...alerta amarelo para a Ilha da Madeira entre as 06h e as 21h.


----------



## Knyght (8 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

Isto está animado 

Ora Bem o Pico deverá ser ás 06h e às 14h











Nada mais por enquanto, e estou a gostar de ver vários membros a se esforçarem.

Atenção mapas de 2km não devem ser utilizados a mais de 18h...


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

Knight essa foi para mim? Já consigo analisar +-bem os modelosobviamente dentro da capacidade de principiante.


----------



## alex vieria (8 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Inicio-se a precipitação aqui em câmara de lobos com intensidade fraca a moderada de momento, veio antecipado.


----------



## icewoman (8 Fev 2011 às 21:42)

alex vieria disse:


> Inicio-se a precipitação aqui em câmara de lobos com intensidade fraca a moderada de momento, veio antecipado.





e trovoada tambem...

edit:segundo relato de uma maigo meu que vive nesses lados, embora no imapweather não vi nada nem no aemet.


----------



## alex vieria (8 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Chove com alguma intensidade no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos a uns 500 mts de alt onde me encontrou de momento. Mas com períodos curtos!!!


----------



## Knyght (9 Fev 2011 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

Ainda não houve muita quantidade de precipitação na região.

Neste momento forma-se as nuvens que deverão trazer a respectiva precipitação





As ultimas previsões são ás seguintes:

00h06




06h12




12h18


----------



## Knyght (9 Fev 2011 às 07:21)

Vento, Trovoada e Chuva Moderada a Forte á partir das 07h15 no Funchal, Chuva a deslocar-se de Oeste para Este!

Tenham um bom dia... Must go work...


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2011 às 08:55)

Das 7h às 8h, foram registados 15mm em Porto Santo e 8,4mm no Funchal.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Fev 2011 às 10:33)

Knyght disse:


> Vento, Trovoada e Chuva Moderada a Forte á partir das 07h15 no Funchal, Chuva a deslocar-se de Oeste para Este!
> 
> Tenham um bom dia... Must go work...



Confirmou, inicio às 07:10h uma chuvada moderada a forte em curtos períodos de tempo, acompanhados de vento moderado com uma rajada de W de 56,5km/h, ouvi dois trovões pelas 07:15h depois eram clarões que se vi-a, mas houve em breves segundos queda de granizo.

Actualmente: Chuva fraca e contínua
Temp: 14,0ºC
Hr: 85%
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: *14,2mm*
Vento de W e NW, médio 24,5km/h e uma rajada máx 56,5km/h

Penso que nas próximas horas continuara a chuva fraca,  penso que o pior já passou, devido que as nuvens com maior desenvolvimento encontra-se a sul da nossa ilha a caminho entre Canárias e Marrocos.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Fev 2011 às 10:57)

O vento anda a girar, para SW isso quere dizer que essas nuvens do sul poderá eventualmente apanhar a nossa ilha, mas penso que não pela curvatura que descreve só vai passar ao largo. Continuo afirmar que o pior já passou, só teremos chuva fraca. Já tenho acumulado até agora 15,7mm.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Fev 2011 às 15:33)

Acumulado em precipitação actual: *20,2mm*, este evento foi bem modelado pelos principais modelos, o GFS acertou em cheio nas acumulações médias entre 17mm-25mm.

Amanha promete sol vamos lá ver. Ontem e hoje foi as primeiras acumulações de precipitação para este mês de Fevereiro, todo leva indicar e se continuarmos com este tempo seco, o mês estará abaixo da média enquanto precipitação, pelo menos um descanso para os solos já por si saturados.

Total de mês até agora 22,2mm


----------



## Knyght (10 Fev 2011 às 20:17)

Acumulações deste evento pelo LREC



> Precipitação
> qtd. prec.(mm/m2)
> Estação do LREC	25.4
> Calheta (Pico Verde)	28
> ...



Amanhã haverá alguma precipitação fraca na Zona Oeste/Costa Norte e nas Zonas Altas


----------



## ijv (10 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

Boas, 
Para 2ª feira/3ªfeira, ja sabemos alguma coisa como ira estar o tempo?


----------



## Knyght (10 Fev 2011 às 21:14)

ijv disse:


> Boas,
> Para 2ª feira/3ªfeira, ja sabemos alguma coisa como ira estar o tempo?













Mas muito muito longe, continua a ser uma tendência...


----------



## Knyght (11 Fev 2011 às 08:17)

Bom dia,

Deixo as analises do dia










Atenção ao vento na costa norte assim como a agitação marítima


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2011 às 12:28)

Bom dia.

Aqui por S.Miguel, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Tmin - 10,7ºC. Em principio amanhã á tarde volta a chuva.

Uma questão. Sabendo que nos açores  nao existem estações de altitude, e tendo como ponto de partida as estações existentes é possivel calcular-se mais ou menos a temperatura nas zonas montanhosas das ilhas?


----------



## Knyght (11 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Aqui por S.Miguel, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Tmin - 10,7ºC. Em principio amanhã á tarde volta a chuva.
> 
> Uma questão. Sabendo que nos açores  nao existem estações de altitude, e tendo como ponto de partida as estações existentes é possivel calcular-se mais ou menos a temperatura nas zonas montanhosas das ilhas?



O mais próximo é previsões...
http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=acores&dia=20110211_00&var=V10MT2M&dom=4


----------



## Knyght (11 Fev 2011 às 13:58)

Estado actual... *SOL*


----------



## Knyght (14 Fev 2011 às 09:12)

Bom tempo para Hoje, divirtam-se


----------



## ijv (14 Fev 2011 às 14:20)

Pena hoje ter que trabalhar. Para mim afinal o dia dos namorado vai ser amanha e não hoje
PS: Pesno que amanha também iremos ter bom tempo.


----------



## Knyght (14 Fev 2011 às 14:31)

ijv disse:


> Pena hoje ter que trabalhar. Para mim afinal o dia dos namorado vai ser amanha e não hoje
> PS: Pesno que amanha também iremos ter bom tempo.



Amanhã deverá estar muito nublado e podendo ocorrer chuviscos...

Mas também ficar pela cama não faz mal


----------



## ijv (14 Fev 2011 às 14:44)

Knyght disse:


> Amanhã deverá estar muito nublado e podendo ocorrer chuviscos...
> 
> Mas também ficar pela cama não faz mal



Isso também é verdade. So que preferia aproveitar o dia para passear um pouco. Vamos ver o que vem.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Fev 2011 às 18:32)

A forte Ondulação parece que já fez vitimas por cá:



> *Ondas arrastam quatro pessoas no mar do Seixal *(ACTUALIZADO)
> Neste momento, decorrem operações nas águas agitadas do Norte da ilha. Duas pessoas continuam desaparecidas
> Tragédia. Quatro pessoas terão sido arrastadas há pouco, por uma onda, para o mar do Seixal. Ao que apurou o DIÁRIO, estão duas pessoas desaparecidas, mas as informações ainda são escassas, sendo que neste momento decorrem as operações marítimas de resgate, com Sanas, Polícia e outras entidades.
> 
> As vítimas são turistas do continente e uma é da Madeira - três do sexo feminino e um do sexo masculino - na casa dos 20 anos. Um casal foi levado para o Centro de Saúde, um com uma perna partida e outro com escoriações. Em breve, serão actualizadas novas informações. Saiba mais na edição de amanhã do DIÁRIO de Notícias da Madeira.


Fonte: http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/249947-ondas-arrastam-pelo-menos-tres-pessoas-no-mar-do-seixal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

Bom dia!

Depois de um dia de chuva como o de ontem, voltamos ao sol! Céu com boas abertas. Para S. Miguel a chuva só deve regressar na proxima quinta feira


----------



## Knyght (15 Fev 2011 às 12:56)

Um tempo caracterizado por chuviscos e temperatura amena.


----------



## Hazores (15 Fev 2011 às 18:54)

hoje pelos Açores vento, vento e mais vento e ....sol também.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 00:36)

A imagem é de domingo de manhã, mas ainda mostra alguma neve/gelo, nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Pico.

Até parecem glaciares.


----------



## Knyght (16 Fev 2011 às 01:15)

Alguns dias de frio se aproximam mas apenas com chuviscos a Norte e nas Zonas Montanhosas para a Ilha da Madeira.






Quanto ao Próximos dias...

Para os Açores Quinta-Feira 12/18h grupo Oriental em Estado de: *Estar Atento*


----------



## Knyght (18 Fev 2011 às 12:21)

Bom dia 

Depois de alguns dias de bom tempo com voltaremos a partir desta noite a ter Aguaceiros na Zona Oeste, Norte e Montanhosa devido a passagem de uma linha que se esbate contra a alta pressão.










00h-06h de Amanhã




06h-12h





Depois volta mais bom tempo


----------



## tripado (19 Fev 2011 às 00:35)

Primeiros dados da nova estação uma ws-2355.

16.9º , 85% humidade rajada de 14.7km/h de NW, 0.5mm na ultima hora.


----------



## Knyght (19 Fev 2011 às 04:33)

tripado disse:


> Primeiros dados da nova estação uma ws-2355.
> 
> 16.9º , 85% humidade rajada de 14.7km/h de NW, 0.5mm na ultima hora.




Muito bem 

Análises do 21st  Weather Squadron











Chuviscos neste dia de Sábado pelo Quadrante Oeste


----------



## figueira (19 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

Boa tarde pela baixa da Cidade do Funchal chove embora seja fraca ja vem alguma agua nas levadas


----------



## alex vieria (19 Fev 2011 às 16:23)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste preciso momento em Câmara de Lobos com algum vento acompanhar.


----------



## alex vieria (19 Fev 2011 às 16:27)

Temp actual: 17,4ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto de orvalho: 16,6ºC
Vento actual: média 21,2Km SWW Rajadas de W 33,4Km/h

Precipitação acumlada hoje: *12,8mm*

Precipitação acumulada ontem: 2,9mm

Parece ser que a zona oeste da ilha esta acumular mais precipitação em comparação com o leste da ilha.


----------



## icewoman (19 Fev 2011 às 16:40)

boa tarde,

Hoje está um dia tipico de Inverno...amanha já volta o sol.


----------



## tripado (19 Fev 2011 às 16:56)

4.1 mm na ultima hora.

Hoje 4.6 mm

Neste momento 17.1º,  rajada de 25.2km/h

Continua chovendo.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Fev 2011 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.
A oeste chuva fraca- 1mm até agora e nevoeiro ( ainda não vi sol hoje ) 

Afinal sempre apareceu.







Lá diz o proverbio popular:
Não há sábado sem sol.
Domingo sem missa
E segunda sem preguiça


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2011 às 10:46)

Bom dia Madeira































Previsão: Céu Limpo

No coração de todos nós reside a saudades dos que foram.


----------



## Knyght (21 Fev 2011 às 05:16)

Bons dias,

Nestes próximos dias deverá o arquipélago da Madeira sofrer de bom tempo, embora isso seja em sentido figurado, teremos sol quando é a altura do ano de chover (embora deva chover pouco de cada vez  )

Segue as analises:











Neste Momento temos um AM o que faz que os Açores entre o dia de hoje e o de amanhã venha a sofrer de algum vento intenso e cruzado...

Dia 22 06/12h





Deverá o Grupo Central estar *Atento*

Período no qual a linha de instabilidade de Oeste embaterá com o fluxo ascendente o AM, trazendo alguma precipitação que não deverá ser de maior.


----------



## Hazores (21 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

Mau tempo nos Açores: Vento com rajadas até 100 km/h e ondas de cinco metros

21 de Fevereiro de 2011, 13:42

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu hoje um alerta devido à previsão de vento forte com rajadas até 100 quilómetros por hora no Grupo Ocidental e ondas de cinco metros no Grupo Central. 
No Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia aponta para vento muito forte de sul, com velocidade média entre 65 e 74 quilómetros por hora, com rajadas entre 85 e 100 quilómetros por hora.

Esta situação é esperada entre as 23:00 de hoje e as 08:00 de terça-feira.

Nestas duas ilhas aguarda-se também um aumento da agitação marítima desde o final da manhã de hoje até às 11:00 de quinta-feira, com ondas de sudoeste de quatro a cinco metros.

No Grupo Central (Terceira, Faial, Graciosa, Pico e S. Jorge), a previsão meteorológica aponta para agitação marítima com ondas de sudoeste de quatro a cinco metros, entre as 23:00 de hoje e as 23:00 de terça-feira.

Este agravamento do estado do tempo é originado por uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações, recomendando a Protecção Civil que a população adote as precauções habituais nestas alturas.

A Protecção Civil dos Açores alertou especialmente os pescadores, apelando a que “redobrem os cuidados e a atenção” durante a faina.

@Lusa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2011 às 10:47)

Bom dia
Mantem-se por cá o tempo bastante humido, com muitas nuvens, mas tb algumas abertas. Temperaturas minimas a rondar os 16, 17ºC


----------



## alex vieria (22 Fev 2011 às 13:07)

Boa tarde, aqui o tempo está estável com um belo dia de sol com temperaturas primaveris, hoje a mínima baixou drasticamente em comparação com o dia de ontem, a mínima registada às 07:44 h foi de 12,9ºC.


Para os próximos dias teremos um tempo com céu limpo e temperaturas amenas durante um dia e um arrefecimento nocturno acentuada, bom para apanhar recaídas de gripes mal curadas!


Acordei com asma, a se calhar o nível de pólen está alto!!!!


----------



## Knyght (22 Fev 2011 às 14:39)

Como vão as coisas aí nós Açores? Pelas previsões a maior intensidade foi da parte da Manhã...


----------



## Daniel253 (22 Fev 2011 às 16:47)

Knyght disse:


> Como vão as coisas aí nós Açores? Pelas previsões a maior intensidade foi da parte da Manhã...



Aqui na minha zona ta um pouco de vento, nao axo muito forte e o céu cinzento


----------



## tripado (22 Fev 2011 às 18:55)

Curioso, por aqui minima 12,9º ás 6h22 e uma rajada ás 15h16 de ESE de 48.2km/h.




alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde, aqui o tempo está estável com um belo dia de sol com temperaturas primaveris, hoje a mínima baixou drasticamente em comparação com o dia de ontem, a mínima registada às 07:44 h foi de 12,9ºC.
> 
> 
> Para os próximos dias teremos um tempo com céu limpo e temperaturas amenas durante um dia e um arrefecimento nocturno acentuada, bom para apanhar recaídas de gripes mal curadas!
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2011 às 11:36)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto por aqui!! Neblinas e nevoeiros, chuva fraca e chuviscos. Em alguns locais a chuva tem sido mais moderada.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Pelo menos mais uma semana de bom tempo


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2011 às 17:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu encoberto por aqui!! Neblinas e nevoeiros, chuva fraca e chuviscos. Em alguns locais a chuva tem sido mais moderada.



hoje pela Terceira tem sido semelhante mas com precipitação fraca.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

Este mês de Fevereiro foi muito pobre em termos de precipitação (pelo menos na zona leste)!
Esperemos que o cenário mude para Março.


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2011 às 13:53)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Este mês de Fevereiro foi muito pobre em termos de precipitação (pelo menos na zona leste)!
> Esperemos que o cenário mude para Março.



Ainda chove haverá alguma precipitação pela zona este 

Quanto a precipitação deverá existir alguma principalmente para a próxima semana, chuviscos com períodos fracos visto ser um distanciamento a norte do centro de alta pressão.


----------

